# Verhalten eines Koi nach Teichumbau



## der_odo (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

letzte Woche Montag bis Mittwoch habe ich Aktion gemacht und meine Flachwasser-/Pflanzenzone aufgelöst, da diese immer veralgt war und sich der ganze Schmodder im Kies abgesetzt hatte.
Die Pflanzenzone war durch einen Wall bis knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche von der "Tiefwasserzone" abgetrennt, sodass durch geringes Wasser ablassen der Kies ohne Probleme herausgenommen werden konnte. Der eigentliche Umbau am Mittwoch, bestehend aus 6.000l Wasser ablassen, Folie im Flachwasserbereich umklappen und Erdabtragsarbeiten mit Spaten und im Anschluss Wiederverlegung der Folie, waren die großen Aktivitäten.
Leider konnte ich kein Hälterungsbecken auf die Schnelle auftreiben und die Koi verblieben in der Zeit im Teich. Es waren ja noch ca. 14 m³ im Teich. Den Filter konnte ich auch parallel laufen lassen.
Nach ca. 5 Stunden war die Aktion erledigt und ich habe wieder Wasser aufgefüllt. Parallel zum kalten Gartenwasser habe ich warmes Wasser aus der Haustherme und GH+/KH+ beigemischt, damit die Temperaturen und Härtegrade wenigstens einiger Maßen konstant bleiben.
Die letzten 3.000-4.000l habe ich dann in den drauffolgenden beiden Tagen dazugegeben, ohne Vorwärmung aber mit GH+/KH+.

Am Tag nach dem restlichen auffüllen des Teiches zeigt ein einzelner Koi seltsame Verhaltensweisen:
Der Koi schwimmt in der Tiefwasserzone mit einem Affenzahn. Sie schießt nicht durchs Becken, sondern paddelt nur kräftig mit ihrer Schwanzflosse. In der Flachwasserzone zwischen den Pflanzenkörben verhält sie sich ruhig und umkreist oft einen Topf, verharrt aber lange an einer Stelle. Zum Fressen kommt sie raus, prescht nach vorne, frisst eine Ladung aus der Hand, verharrt kurz und prescht wieder mit einem Affenzahn zurück in die Flachwasserzone zwischen die Pflanzentöpfe.

Habt ihr so etwas schon erlebt? Hat sie doch mehr Stress nach dem Umbau erlitten als gedacht?

Background:
Der Koi ist ca. 53cm lang und ist seid einem Jahr in dem Teich. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich um ein Weibchen handelt, die aber noch nicht gelaicht hatte. Laichbürsten hängen schon im Teich, aber derzeit haben die Koi noch kein Interesse, jedoch sind die relativ sicheren Männchen schon mäßig interessiert... Ist dies ggf. zusätzlicher Stress dem sie sich sich entziehen will?
KoiDoc war erst vor 3 Wochen am Teich, Abstriche bei einem Koi zeigte keine __ Parasiten.


----------



## tosa (31. Mai 2016)

der_odo schrieb:


> GH+/KH+ beigemischt,



Hi,

hast du das gleichzeitig beigemischt??????

Das steht eigentlich auf den Eimern das man das auf gar keinen Fall gleichzeitig benutzen sollte. Hierdurch könnte es sein das der PH massiv nach oben abgedriftet ist.

Zudem könnte es sein das du durch den massiven WW die Laichstimmung ausgelöst hast.

Messe bitte mal den PH, GH, KH


----------



## der_odo (31. Mai 2016)

Hi Torsten,

oh, das habe ich gar nicht gewusst. Ich glaub, das steht gar nicht auf den Packungen.
Ich habe am Sonntag, also 2 Tage später, einmal die Werte geprüft: pH war (wieder) bei 7, was ich eigentlich durchgängig habe. Keine Ahnung, ob der die Tage vorher nach oben marschiert ist. KH liegt derzeit bei ca. 4-5°dH und GH entsprechend bei 6-7°dH. (Wollte ich noch weiter anheben)

Pro Stunde, also circa nach 1.000l Wasserzugabe, habe ich jeweils 50g von den Salzen hinzugefügt. Dadurch sollten die Werte so in etwa wie oben angegeben herausspringen. Die Temperatur war auch nicht über die Zeit konstant, da die Therme gar nicht so viel warmes Wasser produzieren konnte. Die rotierte ja stundenlang. Zum Glück war meine Frau nicht zu Hause.
Komisch ist nur, dass das Verhalten einen Tag nach dem letzten Wiederbefüllen aufgetreten ist und nicht wo die große Menge zugeführt wurde. 
Laichstimmung habe ich auch im Verdacht. Da "sie" eigentlich dominant ist, mag sie es bestimmt nicht, wenn sie von z.B. dem kleinen 35cm- Ochiba- Rammler verfolgt wird. Deswegen hoffe ich, dass sie in der Tiefenzone nur den Männchen ausweicht und deswegen so schnell schwimmt...


----------



## tosa (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo Christian,

ich kenne bei diesen Mitteln immer nur die Angabe 30er/1000l = 1 Grad Erhöhung jeweils.

Welches hast du genommen? Also bei mir steht es so drauf, von daher.... hmmmm, sende mir mal den Link von deinem.

Weil 100gr/1000l pro Tag drücken den KH um 3,5 Grad nach oben. GH erhöht auch den KH


----------



## der_odo (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo Torsten,

KH Plus verwende ich von Tomodachi, GH Plus hab ich von meinem Händler mitgenommen. Ich glaub, die haben das von Koi company. Das GH+ von Koi company find ich ganz gut, da man mit wenig Menge die GH anheben kann. Unser Ausgangswasser ist furtz-weich! Wir haben KH von 1-2 und GH von 3-4°dH. pH laut Versorger von 8,5. Hab aber in der Vergangenheit schon ein paar mal nachgemessen und hatte einen pH von ca. 7, also ähnlich/gleich wie im Teich und Aquarium.


----------



## tosa (31. Mai 2016)

Hi Christian,

jepp, dachte ich mir, guck mal hier die Links:
http://koi-company.de/kh-plus.html?q=kh#anwendungshinweise
http://koi-company.de/gh-plus.html?q=gh#anwendungshinweise

ich denke mal das dir an dem tag der ph explodiert ist, der braucht nur von 7 auf 8 gesprungen sein, das würde bei einigen Fischen reichen.

Von daher lasse es ersteinmal dabei und mache etwas WW, ich denke mal das die Kiemen etwas angekratzt sind, das heilt normalerweise wieder, dauert aber ein paar Tage/Wochen.


----------



## der_odo (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo.
Kann gut möglich sein.
Leider habe ich keine Messungen beim auffüllen durchgeführt. Ich denke mal, dass es ein bisschen von allem ist. Umbau, Wasserwerte, Temperatur....
Da die Werte nun in einem guten Bereich sind, warte ich erst einmal mit dem Wasserwechsel. Ca 9000l sollten erst einmal genügen.
Ich glaub, dann lass ich sie erst einmal in Ruhe. Hatte schon überlegt sie zu fangen und zu untersuchen (lassen). Aber das bedeutet ja schon wieder stress...


----------



## tosa (31. Mai 2016)

Naja, den einen fangen und nur in die Kiemen schauen, die sollten blutrot sein, sind sie hell oder schleimig, nicht gut, aber dann könnte man mit 0,1-0,3% Salz arbeiten. Überlege es dir mal, hat auch den Hintergrund das die Kiemen bei der Farbgebung anfällig sind...

Sonst bin ich da voll bei dir, ich meine die Ruhe gönnen...


----------



## der_odo (31. Mai 2016)

Okay, hinter die Kiemen schauen klingt sinnvoll. 
Dann könnte ich gleich noch einen Abstrich machen und mich am Mikroskop testen
Blöde ist nur, dass ich morgen und übermorgen auf Dienstreise bin.
Wenn es Donnerstag Abend oder Freitag nicht besser geworden ist, schaue ich mal nach.
Mal schauen, wann ich Donnerstag zu Hause bin....


----------



## tosa (31. Mai 2016)

Sehr gute Idee....


----------

